# Channel will not stay in Favorite list



## kijanajay (Nov 22, 2003)

Hopper/Sling problem with Local Ch. CBS feed will not stay in saved favorite list. when added and saved when you go to the actual guide it is not listed.?????????


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Old news. They all do it. Dish dosent care.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

kijanajay said:


> Hopper/Sling problem with Local Ch. CBS feed will not stay in saved favorite list. when added and saved when you go to the actual guide it is not listed.?????????


I know this can be upsetting and I am happy to assist. When you added it back, will it stay in after a few minutes? Will it not be there the next morning?
Thanks


----------



## kijanajay (Nov 22, 2003)

sometimes it will stay for 1 day and sometimes not even an hour, varies, but it is just that channel that has the problem cbs local feed.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for that information; would you please provide me the phone number on the account in a PM? I will submit a trouble report with the information you have provided me.

Thanks


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Trouble report?? People have been talking about this problem since the hopper came out. Suddenly a trouble report? I cant add channel 23 at all. It never remembers it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Like Saberfly says this problem has existed since the H/J introduction. My Hoppers seem to hold local channels better but the Joeys still drop them. I got tired of reporting this to DIRT, Dish CSR, and Dish chat. Hopefully they'll fix it some day.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep a very old issue that has yet to be resolved.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

This is a known product issue that will be fixed in a future software update. The only work around available at this time is adding the channel back to the list. Thanks.



lparsons21 said:


> Yep a very old issue that has yet to be resolved.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I tried adding HBO-W HD to my 'movies' list at least 5 times yesterday. Once by itself, then with varying amounts of adds and deletes and it wouldn't show up at all, not even for a moment.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Theres been at least 5 software updates. Sounds like a line of bull to me. My 722 never lost a channel once.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Not all issues are addressed with the next immediate software update. Some issues are more extensive with the coding required for the resolution. Thanks.



saberfly said:


> Theres been at least 5 software updates. Sounds like a line of bull to me. My 722 never lost a channel once.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Two years after release is not "the next immediate software update". Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you add 2 channels to the list and then go back and edit to remove the one you didn't want in the list?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

One thing that does work is to just delete all and re-select your list. It takes a few minutes, but does give you a stable list.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I had that issue for 2 years... I deleted about 10 channels and added 6 back. Seems to be stable now (at least a whole week!). Seems at something around 50-55 channels it starts losing its mind.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I just added 2 at once, ones that never stay, and since the software update they have stayed over night. They have never stayed overnight. Hopeful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Must have jinxed myself. Just lost channel 26.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have all my locals on a favorites list and they never move. I do not know why some people are having problems with this. I also have about 4 other favorite lists.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats what mine is losing. Locals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

A software update to correct this problem is scheduled for 8/31/13. At this time the only work around is adding the channel back to the list. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



saberfly said:


> Thats what mine is losing. Locals.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Fix the tuner activity screen too! Ask them to throw that in there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Ray C - Yea !!


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Im not sure about getting excited yet. It took 2 years to figure out. Just saying.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope the download today wasnt this update. If it was its a big negative on mine. Try again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

This is so irritating. Its almost 2014. You can now speak to your cell phone but I cant keep channel 11 or 23 in my favorites list.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Now 7 and 9 keep going. This is the worst its ever been. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------

